# Early Spring P&S Special



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

I'm going to run a P&S special at least through the spring. If you take advantage of this offer, please let me know either here or through PM. 

Here ya go,

Purchase a CPS 13' 6-10 and any Akios or Truth reel and I'll spool the reel up with Sakuma line at no charge and ship both for free. 

The webstore will calculate full price and i'll need to refund the difference so contact me for the discount!

Tommy


----------



## DANtheJDMan (Aug 29, 2012)

Hey Tommy,

What about a CPS 13' 3-6 with a 666 Tourno MM3 ??????????????????????

I know that is not the deal but I can wish..........................


----------

